# Tailless hermann hatchling



## RGB (Jul 22, 2014)

Hatched a baby hermann today with no tail... Anybody see that before?


----------



## Flipper (Jul 22, 2014)

I love his tail bud


----------



## parrotlady (Jul 22, 2014)

I haven't seen that before, but what a cutie.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nope! I hope he does all right ... safe to sat, male or female, he won't be produceing his own tailless babies


----------



## alex_ornelas (Jul 23, 2014)

I guess if anyone wondered what a tort looked like without a tail we now know. hes adorable.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 23, 2014)

So other than the obvious lack of reproduction equipment, how will this effect him?


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 28, 2014)

Can you tell if s/he has a coaca opening?


----------



## RGB (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes there is a cloacal opening...
I had a couple tail- less before that I presumed had their tails amputated from biting older babies, that now I believe are just like this one.... They were all from same mom as the twin creature mentioned on my other post. They are doing fine at around. 4-6 months. So I believe this one will be ok as a pet for someone.


----------



## Oouie (Mar 6, 2021)

RGB said:


> Hatched a baby hermann today with no tail... Anybody see that before?
> View attachment 88467
> View attachment 88468
> View attachment 88469
> View attachment 88470


My baby is tail-less too. I'm a new tortoise mom, so I didn't realize until today that its unusual.


----------



## method89 (Mar 6, 2021)

Oouie said:


> My baby is tail-less too. I'm a new tortoise mom, so I didn't realize until today that its unusual.


Where did you get the tortoise from? Have you been able to check that the cloaca works?


----------

